
Show HN: Poets Know It – A literature network for poets to share and collaborate - jaydubb1234
https://www.poetsknowit.com
======
wf
The signup page has a steep price to pay. Maybe just setup the login and then
ask for profile information once users are in?

Asking for a specific date of when someone started writing is a little
daunting. Maybe just have a year? Not sure what the information is for.

Also the terms of service I'm agreeing to leads to a 404 ;)

I've recently gotten in to writing some poetry so I'm super interested in this
project! I hope you guys can really get this to kick off.

edit: I would add, you need a real landing page. Something that has examples
of features or results of collaboration. This is pretty similar although a
microcosm of HitRecord, so maybe check that out for some inspiration.

~~~
jaydubb1234
Thanks for the feedback, we want the site/app to have an exclusivity feel to
it, hence no landing page, but a description of what the site is about is
underway

~~~
wf
I get the appeal of that. I wonder though if it make sense for a website built
on collaboration to be exclusive? Not that those things are mutually
exclusive, but it's similar to the right click to steal issue. If people want
to steal something they will, so it's not worth sacrificing the user
experience here (probably); similarly, if the exclusive feel prevents people
from signing up there will be less collaboration.

I guess it partly comes down to what is meant by collaboration. Is it writing
together? Is it just feedback like comments or Genius style annotations? I
really like the idea of either. These questions and others the users had here
could be answered on the landing page. If you guys are interested in more
feedback as you progress feel free to hit me up!

------
lisardo
Sign up with 100 fields before seeing any content?

------
mgkimsal
No way to see anything without logging in? I'm being forced to a
login/register page only.

~~~
jaydubb1234
We want our community to be exclusive for our members only

~~~
mgkimsal
Perhaps showing people an example of the community before signing up might
help? I was going to refer some writer friends over, but they're not the sort
of folks who just give away emails without knowing what it's for. Perhaps
that's who you're going after?

~~~
jaydubb1234
Were discovering a way to implement that without giving too much of the site
away

------
Kinnard
You're on the front page of HN. I'd improve your sign-up flow ASAP if I were
you.

------
anotheryou
no way I'm going through a sign-up without any preview of what's inside.

------
danthewireman
Terms of service page is a 404 error. [https://www.poetsknowit.com/terms-of-
service/](https://www.poetsknowit.com/terms-of-service/)

~~~
jaydubb1234
Sorry about that, fixed

------
jaydubb1234
Happy to answer your questions, if anyone is curious about this project.

Feedback is wanted as well, thanks guys.

~~~
MaxfordAndSons
Upon signing up I immediately received several email notifications for default
occurrences (a friend request from the creator, a private message from the
creator, invitation to a group) - this isn't a great user experience, most
people don't like getting email notifications en mass like this, especially
for a thing they just signed up for to try out.

Also when I went to settings to try to turn off email notifications, all but
one set of the radio buttons to toggle them were missing.

As a poet I would love to see a non-spammy poetry based social site take off.
Best of luck getting there.

~~~
jaydubb1234
We will work on reducing the amount of email to appear less spammy

------
gallerdude
Collaboration of artists is an interesting thing, let alone it being expressed
digitally.

------
lexap
What is it?

~~~
jaydubb1234
Site for poets around the world to share their work

~~~
lexap
What do poets know? Wit? Is this an AI bot feedlot?

